# Towns/Union/Fannin County reports?



## Busters Dad (Nov 25, 2010)

How is it looking now in the woods!  Have not seen any sign (rubs,scrapes) until recently.  Has it stopped!  Was it ever?  Is it just beginning?  What's going on, any reports?


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 25, 2010)

I think things are just getting started.  I've been seeing many fresh rubs that last few days.  My son killed a five pointer following a doe a couple days ago. I'm in Union county.


----------



## bradlester (Nov 26, 2010)

Saw some small bucks cruising last week.  I think it is still just getting started as well.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Dec 1, 2010)

I hadn't seen any fresh signs yet, didnt go over thanksgiving.  Buddy of mine has started to find some on the NF towards Rabun.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Dec 21, 2010)

just now starting to see fresh scapes and rubs, I'm gonna try my hardest to pinpoit him in the next 2 weeks.
Went sat morn for a few hours, and went back sunday afternoon, and 1 had started a scrape on the trail in.  Somethings gotta give, were gonna meet.


----------

